# Halloween Pumpkin-Now and Then



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I was just doing some yardwork today and noticed what my pumpkin looks like now. I usually just turn my pumpkin around after Halloween and use it for fall decor on the uncarved side. The squirrels have really been doing a job on it since Halloween, but the best part is what is growing inside....cool! Check it out, it's like some kind of creepy fur growing in there.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup. I got the mold thing going on too. Still have 2 of the 5 we carved and they're looking sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ours are slowly breaking down in the back corner of our yard (we believe in recycling those nutrients!) It's kind of fun in a moldy way to watch them cave in in slo-mo.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Somewhere on here is a thread that shows what an experimenter used to try to ward off mold on pumpkins.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pumpkins can be such fun biology experiments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Somewhere on here is a thread that shows what an experimenter used to try to ward off mold on pumpkins.


I believe this is the thread you're talking about:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11640&highlight=pumpkin+bleach


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scary, you inspired me. I've been taking daily pictures of our jack-o-lanterns decomposing in the back yard. I want to see if I can make an animated .gif of the pictures.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thats not mold! thats dryer lint.....lol


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

ScareShack said:


> thats not mold! thats dry lint.....lol


That's exactly what I thought it looked like!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhh..penicillan!
Dry the pumpkin meat out, and chew on it the next time you get strep throat!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> Ahhh..penicillan!
> Dry the pumpkin meat out, and chew on it the next time you get strep throat!


EWW! Then I could throw up and have strep throat!!


----------

